# monster fish



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

was watching history channel last night a show about monster fish.one boy got ate by a catfish,the catfish choked on the boy and was found washed up,another guy hooked something in a lake in the artic circle,faught the fish for 6 hours,seen it one time before it broke the rod in four peices,said the fish was bigger than his 14 foot boat and that it was a lake trout.i know that lake trout live for a very long time,but thats just crazy!makes me want to start using bigger baits and bigger rods,and bigger reels.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Ok*

Lets just pretend there was a 14 foot lake trout.......I would be on the shore, with my heavers, trying to catch him on dry land. Probably have to use huge baits.........Think of it...Getting a Nail for shore fishing in a lake


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

There was another thread about this show a while back. A lot of it was hogwash if you ask me. 14' lake trout? Give me a break. The show was kind of a let down.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

A 14 foot Trout, lake or otherwise, is Bulls Hit.... Completely.


----------



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

Kinda sounds like one a them fish stories...
like the time I had my 12/0 spooled by by that 14 ft spot!!!


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

I caught that 14' spot but got talked in to leting him go by the naging of the tree huger next to me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

I once had my pocket fisherman eaten by a 40ft shrimp. He then preceded to chase me down and eat my jeep. I heard the beast was finally tamed when the god of all super heroes the great Chuck Norris, gave him one good round house kick. Legend has it that the kick perfectly cooked shrimp and was enough to feed an entire third world country for fifty years.




14ft. trout or 40ft. shrimp you believe that you are nuckin futs.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

anybody think that the catfish story might be true?


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Eat At Joe's*

I caught a catfish one time in 300 feet of water next to Lake Murray Dam in Columbia SC. He was so big, when we cut him open he had a "Eat At Joe's Sign" in his belly...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

You know, I'll be THAT guy and say it's possible. It's easy to think that because we didn't see or hear about one that a giant fish like that would not exist, but common guys, you think we've seen everything? I heard some statistic that we have only explored 5%of the ocean. Shoot, we haven't even explored all the land we have so who's to say that it's impossible?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Impossible? No. Extremely unlikely? Yes. If there were one that big he must be some sort of genetic mutation. Otherwise there would be more fish of that size swimming around with genes like that out there. I think that guy is just one heck of a spinster and can weave a story that folks will listen to.


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

*Man Eating Catfish*

There are stories of man eating catfish in the Mississippi River system from the 1800's as an example a bull shark was caught in the Mississippi River , I think in 1939 in the state of Illinois. This was before they put the dams on the Mississippi.

a bull shark cruising the river looking for something to eat, just may attack a human who is in the water. A bull shark has a wide mouth like a catfish ...and this could have been mistaken for a large catfish.

Google "bull shark", and read where they are hundreds of miles up fresh water rivers and they attack people. In fact abut a month ago, there was a tv show on the Discovery channel about sharks and it mentioned about them going into fresh water.

Remember when you enter the water....you become part of the food chain...


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

I dunno, I guess I can beleive in catfish big enough to eat a kid.

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/06/photogalleries/giantcatfish/index.html


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

No Way a 14 foot Salmonoid


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Heck there are fresh water sharks... Look up the Lake Nicaragua shark.. its a land locked bull shark
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Nicaragua


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

wolfva said:


> I dunno, I guess I can beleive in catfish big enough to eat a kid.
> 
> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/06/photogalleries/giantcatfish/index.html


yeah but the question is would it? they aint exactly vicious


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Catfish eating basketball. Don't know why it did it, but sure, I bet a giant catfish would eat/attempt to eat a kid.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

haha im picturing a new cheesy sci-fi movie about a man eating catfish coming out after this thread


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

haha, i watched that episode too lol, yea there are some fish they didnt feature tho, they didnt mention the tiger fish, and they didnt mention the Nile Perch, both of those are mean and nasty and they get BIG

oh and by the way the basketball eating catfish is a hoax the ball was blown up in the fish's mouth


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

oh and as far as the whole 14' lake trout thing goes, theres no way it was a trout, but possibly a big sturgeon if they can live that far north..........i have a friend with video footage of a catfish bigger than a jet-ski at the base of Medina lake dam here in south Texas, and we have 2 lakes just south of San Antonio that have tarpon and one holds nile pearch


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

that's a huge [email protected]^ I mean fish.


there is a catfish in England called the wells catfish, they have been known to eat small children swimming in the river systems there. I also heard of some catfish lake of the Dam on Lake Wylie that scuba divers repairing the dam said where the size of VW bugs. Water there is about 150 feet deep, but that is a huge fish.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Catfish713 said:


> oh and by the way the basketball eating catfish is a hoax the ball was blown up in the fish's mouth


Not a hoax my friend.
http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/catchfish.asp

THe basketball was a kids size ball, and a 30-40 lb flathead could easily get that stuck in his mouth. Why he would try, who knows.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

yea, the water where that catfish was videotaped at medina dam was about 140' deep, iv seen videos of those wells catfish too, i saw one of it coming up from below and pulling a full grown goose under.................im ready to go hook into an alligator gar myself, that sounds like some fun =)

oh and thank you for letting me know about the basketball eating catfish, i was told it was fake, and as far as why it did, we probably wont ever know but i have seen about an 8# largemouth bass strike an orange tennis ball accidently thrown in the water so who knows maybe the fish like sports lol


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Catfish713 said:


> i saw one of it coming up from below and pulling a full grown goose under.................im ready to go hook into an alligator gar myself, that sounds like some fun =)


I've seen big flatheads on mud flats in the Ohio River pull baby ducks under. As for alligator gar, that looks like a ton of fun, but I'll be damned if I'm pulling the hook.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

haha, oh come on man Cowboy Up!!! just kiddin bro, i know what you mean iv had a longnose gar catch my hand in his mouth but a 200# gator gar no thank you, yea iv seen ducklings get pulled under, but when i saw the video of that full grown goose get sucked down i was floored


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I ain't skeered, I just don't like feeling pain that much. I had a 4 foot longnose clamp down on my arm through a longsleeve shirt and I'll tell ya that was no fun!


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

yea, me and my buddy accidently hooked onto a 6' er in our trotline and that sucker got snagged up in about 8 of the lines we didnt want to re build the trotline so we started to untangle him, my buddy got slapped in the face a few times by the tail, and he got my hand pretty good with the business end.............those 1.5" long teeth diggin into your palm and fingers dont feel too good.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

this is no piranha but d&#$


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zc2NJDqkqPw


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

does anybody know if there are any reports of a person being attacked by an alligator gar


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

bcssux said:


> does anybody know if there are any reports of a person being attacked by an alligator gar


I hope not. There was a cool monster fish show on the other night that had some very impressive fish. That Black Marlin they tagged was enormous.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

yea bcssux, people get attacked by em here in Texas all the time the most common place is in the Rio Grande, and Lake Falcon on the Mexico border, they get MASSIVE over there its usually not the gar actually wanting to eat the person tho, it usually a hand or a foot dangling in the water and that gar will come up and grab it, problem is that they have 1.5"-3" long needle like teeth, and once they grab hold, they dont like to let go, and a big 250# gator gar can pull a person under water without much effort...................iv actually seen Mexicans sitting on the cliffs on their side of the lake with rifles waiting to shoot the gar as they come to the surface (gar have gills, but they can also gulp air from the surface).............if you ever catch one filet em, and run the meat through a meat grinder, mix the ground up meat with salt, pepper, garlic, and green onions, and then deep fry em thats some goooooooooooooood eatin!!!!!!!! YEEEEE HAWWW!!! now im hungry lol


----------

